# Microsoft Photo Editor



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

I received a CD containing a number of digital photographs (I believe they are jpg files, but not 100% sure). However, when I try to open them I get the following error message from my Microsoft Photo Editor:

"The image is too large (too many bytes)."

Is there something else I should do to open them, or is there another program that I can use to open them?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Its a good ole M$ problem.
Try any other photo editor (adobe photoshop, etc).

If you photo editing will be at a minimal, try google's free picasa:
http://www.picasa.com/index.php


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Adobe Photoshop 7.0? That's a photo-editing program for professionals that costs about $600.00. Adobe Photoshop Elements 3.0 is more user-friendly and costs less than $100.00. 

You can download and install QuickTime 6.5.2(which is free) and make use of its "Picture Viewer" applet for viewing still images. 

Picasa 2.0 is another free one that's been greatly improved over its original version.

IrfanView 3.95 is another free one.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

http://www.irfanview.com/ FREE Image editor.

Image editing...Picasa is really only an organizer with very minimal editing capabilities


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your assistance. I downloaded picasa and it worked great. I am keeping the other references just in case I decide to try something fancy.


----------



## manjucv (Mar 26, 2008)

i think this should help

http://probedeep.blogspot.com/2008/04/microsoft-photo-editor-download.html


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the Thread Tools above.


----------

